# Crypt health issue



## AdamC (Aug 29, 2007)

I've been growing a tank full of various crypts emmersed since the end of December. Soil is Aquasoil. I've noticed yellow spots developing on some of the leaves the last week or two. I'm assuming it's some nutrient deficiency but I'm not how to correct it. This is the first time I've grown crypts emmersed so any advice is appreciated.


----------



## ferchu22 (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi Adam,
I don't know about nutrient deficiency, but what about temperature? I've had similar symptoms starting the summer. Apart from that, your plants look really healthy.
Regards,


----------



## AdamC (Aug 29, 2007)

Well, I keep my house in the upper 60s this time of year. I assume that during the day the temp in the tank climbs into the lower 70s since the lights are on. The yellow spots seem to be on older leaves. I'll have to check this evening and see if any of the newer leaves have issues.


----------



## Chuukus (Sep 24, 2009)

can we get a FTS?


----------



## soppshen (Oct 26, 2010)

Hey, I have got the same issue in my emersed tank from last week.

The tank is not big but 15L, coverd with plastic over. 

Some crypts such as C. ciliata, C.pontederiifolia, C.ideii were pretty healthy before I observed some yellow dots appeared on one of the old leaves of C. ciliata. 

Now seems C.ideii appeared to have the same problem. And the trmperature here is raised to 35℃, the humidity in the tank i think may above 85%. 

Do you have any process on the issue?


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

I've got 4 emersed crypt collections running, and I haven't seen issues like the ones you're talking about.

I suggest adding some liquid ferts. Do a water exchange if possible. I add flourish comp. to my water to add a little extra juice. I dose the full line monthly, watered down to my tanks.

Deficiency imo!


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Looks like micro and macro deficiencies, I believe. I would mist the plants every now and then with Flourish Comprehensive. Make sure the solution is not too strong. Try 2 drops in 1 gallon and use it. Good luck!


----------



## WeedCali (Mar 6, 2010)

THIS is a good reference.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

WeedCali, you the man! Awesome chart!!!


----------

